# My son's danio with cotton mouth??



## Fish Heads (Jan 19, 2005)

Help:

My son's kindergarten class's tank is in trouble:  I have a crystal danio ( similar to pearl - purchased at PVAS auction) has cotton mouth???.  I have treated this fish along with it's tankmates with Marycin Plus daily for 5 days, Maroxy for 5 days, and now Methaline (ms) Blue for 4 days.  I originally though that this fish had a mouth tumor because I couldn't cure it and no other tankmates caught the disease.  I have since moved the fish into my son's tank and infected his new neons.

Starts as a fine white line on lower lips of neons.  Looks like a santa beard on danio.  Some days to beard is gone but then it returns:  maybe fish is rubbing it off.

Tank: heavily planted with  temp 76, high pH at 7.8 because of local water, KH at 2, no nitrates or ammonia, 

Any recommendations?  I've recently started lowering the pH (I hate this because of the rebounds I get from the high GH as well)


----------



## Fish Heads (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: My son's danio with connton mouth??*

I received a private message asking if I had followed the directions exactly for the medication.  My response was:

Not really, 

I usually try to double dose just to see how much my fish can take!!!   

Actually,  I did follow them  several months ago along with disinfecting all my equipment.  Since the fish did not get better and none of it's tankmates became sick, I thought it was a tumor.  When the neons came down then I knew it was something?!?!

Now for Maracyn Plus I've increased my dosing and treated every day instead of  every other day for a week. The Maroxy was double dosed daily for a week. I'm  just hoping that they are cured or that they die so that  I can get on with my life.  LOL 

That's why I'm wondering if I have missed diagnosed or keep reinfecting the fish or if the fish is under duress from the water conditions. 

Thanks for your response!!!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If the cotton growth is very fluffy then yes, I would add a remidy as you are already doing, tonic salt also helps. But adult male zebra danios often grow a slight growth on their lower jaw when breeding, but if as you said it's very fluffy then it's probably a FUNGAL INFECTION.


----------



## Fish Heads (Jan 19, 2005)

O.K. Added tbsp of salt. Trying Fugus Cure from EM???? dosage every 48 hours per dicections and wiped off beard to see if it grows back.

How much of this can my poor Yo Yo Botia take??? He's my favorite for the class because the kids can read "yo yo" on his side.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

It shouldn't do him any harm.


----------

